# Wait..what?!  Antique GAS parlor stoves??



## eclecticcottage (Feb 14, 2012)

So I've been looking for a vintage/antique gas kitchen stove (range) (20's/30's era) and came across a few antique gas parlour stoves.  At first I thought they were just wood stoves someone converted, but having seen several I started wondering of they were original.  So I looked.  And lo and behold...darned if they didn't make gas parlor stoves!

I've wanted a Thelin since I saw one when we were looking for our first DV stove about 12-13 years ago.  At the time, I wasn't impressed with the dealer at all, and we ended up with a Lopi.  I never could figure out how to fit one in anywhere else at the Old House.  Then I forgot about them until I saw someone posting about their Parlour pellet model here.  And I was instantly on a mission to find a place for one in the Cottage.  There are two options-one, if we are approved for it, in the garage addition we'd like to put on and two, where the VF is right now.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the look and honestly wouldn't mind one in BOTH places, lol.  Although I think we're going to bring the Berkshire over to the Cottage with us at some point, so I don't think we'll need one in each place.

Anyway, the antique gas stoves I've found are actually less than a new Thelin (and it's not like I'll find used DV Thelins all over CL or Ebay).  So now I'm pondering one of those...Anyone know anything about these?  Safety, venting, convertability to propane?  Clearances?  How well do they heat?

edit:

Here's one I found for sale, looks like it's still in use:


----------



## Realstone (Feb 26, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 28, 2012)

No kidding!  I'd love to see that sitting in the Cottage.  Be-au-tiful!!


----------



## Realstone (Feb 28, 2012)

It's too bad an EPA wood burner can't be made like that.  The look is classic and sweeter than anything out there today.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree, the Thelins are nice, but nothing like the detail work of the originals!


----------

